

RPerl.org - Running Perl 5. Faster. - Mithaldu
http://rperl.org/

======
Mithaldu
Summary: RPerl is a module that compiles inline code, consisting of Perl 5
code with a restricted feature set, into optimized C in order to get more
speed without needing to actually write C. It is currently in very early
alpha.

